# Aulonocara ????



## Gasman Garri (Dec 13, 2016)

not sure, been away for 29 years and starting up my tanks again, bought him out of an assorted cichlid tank and think he is aulonocara


----------



## Gasman Garri (Dec 13, 2016)

https://scontent.fapa1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/ ... e=58F1BF0F


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

O.b. peacock


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Just looks like an OB Zebra-type Mbuna to me


----------



## Gasman Garri (Dec 13, 2016)

did the OB zebra females have egg spots on there anal fin?


----------



## Gasman Garri (Dec 13, 2016)

another shot
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =3&theater


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Gasman Garri said:


> did the OB zebra females have egg spots on there anal fin?


That last photo does not show up. There are natural OB Zebra females and they can have small eggspots. Males have larger, more distinct eggspots.

There is no such thing as a natural Aulonocara OB. There are hybrids out there for sale that they sell as "OB Peacocks". Yours has a mouth more like a Mbuna.


----------



## Gasman Garri (Dec 13, 2016)

I thank you


----------



## Gasman Garri (Dec 13, 2016)

latest picture of fish
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =3&theater
and what names do these peacocks have?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =3&theater


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your latest pics don't show up for me, possibly because they are linked to facebook.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Wish you can post a better picture, and the facebook pictures I cannot open. The mouth looks wrong for a Peacock. It maybe an OB Zebra, but not sure= need better pictures.
and to answer your question about egg spots= they are not used to determine sex (many of my female Mbunas have "Anal fin spots". Just another spot or so on the anal fin.


----------



## Gasman Garri (Dec 13, 2016)

try this location
https://www.facebook.com/cichlid.person ... =3&theater 
both are there, ob and peacocks


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This is an OB Mbuna, Zebra but may not be pure. Probably a male with the distinct eggspots and if it has a blue tint. This is NOT an OB Peacock hybrid if that is what you are asking.









Left one is a hybrid they make up names for, like Blood Dragon Peacock, or Strawberry Peacock... right one is a Yellow Maleri Peacock more or less, will get more yellow with a blue face probably, fish in the mass market hobby tend to be mixed so a precise ID is hard.


----------



## Gasman Garri (Dec 13, 2016)

thank you. he does have blue when i dont have a canera.


----------

